# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Βρέθηκε παπαγάλος ζάκο

## Margarita_Neibis

Στην ομάδα Παπαγάλοι στο fb και στην ομάδα του greekbiedclub.gr θα βρείτε τις σχετικές πληροφορίες. 
Βρέθηκε χθες βράδυ στην Αλσούπολη της Νέας Ιωνίας.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

Βρεθηκε ο ιδιοκτήτης

----------


## Soulaki

Μπράβο, καλη δουλειά.Ολοι μαζί μπορούμε, που λένε.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη μπορεις να μας δωσεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες ; πολυ καλη εξελιξη !

----------


## lilith

πολυ καλο νεο!!ελπιζω να έχω καλα νέα και για τον δικό μου και να είναι ζωντανός

----------


## jimk1

Δημήτρη στο φατσοβιβλίο στην ανάρτηση του παιδιού που τον βρήκε αναρτήθηκε ότι βρέθηκε ο ιδιοκτήτης Στην κατάσταση που είδα τουλάχιστον το πουλί δεν νομίζω ότι είχε και τη δυνατότητα να πετάξει Και για μεγάλη απόσταση

----------

